# Umfrage: Welcher Termin für das Rocky Treffen in Murnau?



## All-Mountain (23. Januar 2008)

Welcher Termin für das Rocky Treffen in Murnau?


----------



## All-Mountain (27. Januar 2008)

Die Umfrage läuft heute (Sonntag!) um 10:31 Uhr aus. Wer seine Meinung noch kundgeben möchte bitte abstimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (27. Januar 2008)

^^


----------



## All-Mountain (27. Januar 2008)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Die Umfrage läuft natürlich erst morgen aus. Sorry


----------



## Yetibike (27. Januar 2008)

Termin? Egal! Aber wo liegt den um H......willen Murnau?


----------



## Xexano (27. Januar 2008)

Bei Garmisch Patenkirchen. Mehr dazu in diesem Thread: Klick me!

Die Idee ist, dass sowohl die Tourer in der Umgebung einigens abfahren können, als auch die Bikepark-Leute bei O-Gau Freeriden können. Murnau deswegen, weil man dort scheinbar gut zelten kann. (Federbetten gibt es dort auch!  )


----------



## Yetibike (27. Januar 2008)

Danke, hab´s.


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Januar 2008)

And the Winner is: mit 7 zu 4 Stimmen *22-25 Mai Fronleichnam *

Und was wir daraus machen sollten wir hier weiter besprechen: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=316929


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Januar 2008)




----------



## Sw!tch (28. Januar 2008)

könnte mir nochmal jemand erklären, aus welchem grund, nachdem niko den thread eröffnet hat, der herr all-mountain so eine wunderbar unparteiische umfrage geöffnet hat?


----------



## soederbohm (28. Januar 2008)

Lies Dir halt den anderen Fred mal durch, dann siehst Du schon, warum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

